# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  دورات تحكم آلي للتعرف علي أحدث التطبيقات

## elrowad

تشرف شركة الرواد أن تقدم لكم دورات تدريبية في مجال التحكم الآلي التي من خلالها التعرف علي أحدث التطبيقات التي تتم في المصانع والشركات ... 
وذالك يساعدك علي زيادة القاعدة العملية وإيجاد فرصة عمل داخل كبري الشركات ... 

Introduction to Automation
Basic Control
Ac Drives
Industrial Instrumentation
Power factor 
Renu HMI & PLC & Scada Course
Siemens PLC Courses
Toshiba Courses
Mitsubishi Courses
Omron Courses
LS PLC Courses
كما تتشرف شركة الرواد لأنظمة التحم الآلي أن تقدم الدعم العلمي والفني لمشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة قسم كهرباء تخصص تحكم آلي والتعرف علي أحدث التطورات والتطبيقات العملية التي قامت بها داخل الشركات العالمية وكبري الشركات
لمزيد من المتابعة: 
www.elrowadtm.com
 Email:  training@elrowadtm.com
  ت /  26357168 -  26329101 (02)2+    فاكس 26357168 (02) 2+   محمول : 6331316  (011)2  +

----------

